# 6 Völker, 24 Klassen... kann da die Balance überhaupt stimmen?



## Zauma (24. September 2007)

Was man so von Leuten hört, die WAR angespielt haben (in der Beta bin ich nicht), z.b. in einem Bericht bei Giga.de, fehlt es derzeit noch massiv an der Klassenbalance. Die Klassen der Zwerge sind grundsätzlich stärker als die Klassen der Grünhäute, der Maschinist der Zwerge ist die derzeitige Imba-Klasse, er nimmt kaum Schaden und haut alle Gegner weg.

Ich weiß, daß man ein Feintuning der Klassen meist erst am Schluß erreicht und WAR ist ja noch ca. 6 Monate von der geplanten Veröffentlichung entfernt.

Die Probleme klingen aber für mich als Laie nicht gut und wenn ich bedenke, daß man nachher im Spiel 24 Klassen hat, die aufeinander abgestimmt sein müssen und die wenigesten im Moment überhaupt in der Beta gespielt werden können, frage ich mich doch schon, wie das noch klappen soll.

Hat sich EA Mythic da vielleicht doch übernommen und es wären vier gleiche Klassen für jede Rasse besser?


----------



## Clamev (24. September 2007)

1. Ist EA soweit ich informiert bin nur für den Vertrieb verantworlicht 
2.du hast es selbst gesagt es ist noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange bis zur veröffentlichung passier da kann sich noch so ziemlich alles ändern
3.Soll das etwa der erste Nerf Maschinist Thread sein?
Man vertraut den Enwtwicklern doch einfach mal!Man wird schon sehen wenn es drausen ist bis dahin ist so eine Diskussion absolut überflüsig,weil noch nichts feststeht und über nichts sollte man nicht diskutieren da gibts sinnvolere Sachen zu tun


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Die Probleme klingen aber für mich als Laie nicht gut und wenn ich bedenke, daß man nachher im Spiel 24 Klassen hat, die aufeinander abgestimmt sein müssen und die wenigesten im Moment überhaupt in der Beta gespielt werden können, frage ich mich doch schon, wie das noch klappen soll.
> 
> Hat sich EA Mythic da vielleicht doch übernommen und es wären vier gleiche Klassen für jede Rasse besser?



In Daoc gibt es fast die doppelte Klassenanzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Fokus auf PvP und indem man sich Ungleichheiten durch völlig überzogenes Raid-Equip spart geht das schon.

Prinzipiell ist immer jemand am flennen. Das liegt daran dass die leute erst dann zufrieden sind wenn ihre Klasse so mächtig ist, dass sie alle anderen problemlos besiegen kann. Dass das so nicht funktionieren kann müsste klar sein.


----------



## Zauma (24. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> 1. Ist EA soweit ich informiert bin nur für den Vertrieb verantworlicht
> 2.du hast es selbst gesagt es ist noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange bis zur veröffentlichung passier da kann sich noch so ziemlich alles ändern
> 3.Soll das etwa der erste Nerf Maschinist Thread sein?
> Man vertraut den Enwtwicklern doch einfach mal!Man wird schon sehen wenn es drausen ist bis dahin ist so eine Diskussion absolut überflüsig,weil noch nichts feststeht und über nichts sollte man nicht diskutieren da gibts sinnvolere Sachen zu tun



1. Die Entwicklerfirma heißt seit der Übernahme durch EA so.

2. Sind sechs Monate wirklich so lang wenn es um die Klassenbalance geht?
Wenn das Spiel mit Klassen startet, die sehr deutlich besser sind als andere, dann werden gerade bei einem PvP-Spiel die meisten auf diese Klassen springen. Das ist auch ganz normal, denn wenn man es sich aussuchen kann, wer will dann nicht auf der Gewinnerseite stehen? 
Andere Klassen, die schlechter sind, werden dann weniger beliebt sein. Das hat dann auch wieder Auswirkungen und zwar auf die Gesamtbalance, indem einige Klassen unterrepräsentiert sind und andere überrepräsentiert. Auch hier wieder das Beispiel WoW, wo die bliebtesten Klassen auf PvP-Servern offenbar Schurken und Jäger sind, gefolgt von Hexern.

3. Nein, soll es nicht sein. Um es zu verdeutlichen: Wenn ich in WoW eine Klasse hätte, die Ony auf Stufe 60 alleine legen könnte, dann dürfte jedem klar sein, daß die Klasse zu stark ist und da noch etwas getan werden muß. Eine Klasse so zu machen, daß sie im 1:1 gegen jede Klasse gleiche Chancen hat, ist schlecht möglich. Aber es sollte eben keine geben, die z.B. im 1:3 gegen beliebige gegnerische Klassen immer gewinnt.



Tikume schrieb:


> In Daoc gibt es fast die doppelte Klassenanzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAoC kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe nur Leute in der Gilde, die WAR ablehnend gegenüberstehen, weil es bei DAoC wohl solche Balancingprobleme gab, daß man sogar zwei Accounts brauchte, um seinen Main immer zu buffen, weil man sonst keine Chance gegen andere hatten, die das gemacht haben.


----------



## Clamev (24. September 2007)

Ähm ja okay also ich bin raus


----------



## Jqe (24. September 2007)

Also ich denke in 6 monaten bekommen die do noch einiges gemacht und wenn die spieler merken dass eine klasse oder ein folk schwächer ist werden si nicht so oft gespielt und die W.A.R leute werden da was ändern


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> DAoC kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe nur Leute in der Gilde, die WAR ablehnend gegenüberstehen, weil es bei DAoC wohl solche Balancingprobleme gab, daß man sogar zwei Accounts brauchte, um seinen Main immer zu buffen, weil man sonst keine Chance gegen andere hatten, die das gemacht haben.



Du verwechselst hier etwas. Buffbots in Daoc waren ein Problem. Zwar nicht im Gruppen-RvR aber bei den Schleciherklassen die eher solo unterwegs waren schon. 
Die Problemlösung war offensichtlich, wurde sogar auf einem illegalen Server schon dazuprogrammiert aber Mythic hat es ignoriert.
Die Buffrange (nämlich dass die Buffs nur eine gewisse Reichweite haben) löst das Problem vollständig, wurde aber von Mythic erst für den Classic Server implementiert.

Mit der Klassenbalance hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Sollte Mythic aber die gleiche Nummer wieder abziehen um die Leute so dazu ermutigen sich 2 Accounts zuzulegen, dann gehöre ich sicher zu den ersten die Warhammer Online ignorieren werden.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic nichts dazugelernt hat.


----------



## Pente (24. September 2007)

Balance ... welch wunderbares Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Grundlegend muss man hier schonmal festhalten, dass im Gegensatz zu MMO's wie z.B. WoW einfach eine Basis für Balance da ist. In WoW gibt es Mana / Energie und Wut was Balance schonmal extrem schwierig macht denn diese 3 Attribute verhalten sich ganz unterschiedlich, sowohl vom Aufbau als auch von der Regeneration her gesehen.

Das gibt es in WAR erst garnicht. Jede Klasse hat neben HP nur noch AP (Action Points) und Moral. Dies wird für alle Klassen gleich regeneriert / erzeugt / aufgebaut und verbraucht. Somit hat man also für alle 24 Klassen eine gemeinsame Basis geschaffen. Da Taktiken eher passiv sind lass ich diese mal außen vor wobei natürlich auch diese für Balance sorgen.

Grundsätzlich muss man dann auch sagen, dass es hier in WAR keine Klasse gibt die "nur Dmg" kann oder "nur Heal" und auch ein Tank ist nicht das was man in WoW unter einem Def-Krieger versteht. Im Grunde sind also alle Klassen mehr oder weniger Hybride denn ein Tank z.B. kann sich auch selbst heilen (sofern er die entsprechenden Moralspells für sinnvoll erachtet). Die normalen Spells und Moral / Taktik ist für jede Klasse so ausgelegt, dass sie grundsätzlich super solo klarkommt, d.h. Healer / Tanks machen auch nicht gerade wenig Schaden ... "echte DD Klassen" sind aber auch keine "one-hit Opfer" wenn sie wollen können auch sie  sich etwas defensiver / gruppenorientierter ausrichten. Klar machen sie dann etwas weniger schaden, dafür können sie sich evtl aber selbst heilen oder unter umständen sogar die ganze Gruppe.

So ich hoffe das war nun nicht zu wirr und zu viel auf einmal. Im allgemeinen reicht es eigentlich zu sagen, dass sämtliche Klassen die selbe Ausgangsbasis haben und das Balancing somit definitiv leichter fällt als in MMOs in denen man mit Mana / Wut / Energie arbeitet.

Im Bezug auf den Kommentar zur Beta: diejenigen welchen dürften darüber eigentlich sowieso schoneinmal garnicht reden wie gewisse Klassen derzeit sind ... aber gut selbst wenn sie es getan haben sollte man immernoch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass es noch gut 6 Monate (und evtl mehr) bis zum Release sind und bis dahin sich gerade in dieser Hinsicht noch einiges tun wird.


----------



## Favorit (24. September 2007)

> Balance ... welch wunderbares Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Attribute sollen sich ja auch unterschiedlich verhalten weil jede Klasse anders ist. Das hat aber nix mit Balance zu tun. 



> Das gibt es in WAR erst garnicht. Jede Klasse hat neben HP nur noch AP (Action Points) und Moral. Dies wird für alle Klassen gleich regeneriert / erzeugt / aufgebaut und verbraucht. Somit hat man also für alle 24 Klassen eine gemeinsame Basis geschaffen. Da Taktiken eher passiv sind lass ich diese mal außen vor wobei natürlich auch diese für Balance sorgen.



Das hingegen klingt eher ziemlich lächerlich. Als wollte sich jemand nicht die Arbeit machen und hat stattdessen einfach mal alles gleich gemacht. Was das denn für ein Schwachsinn wenn alle Klassen mit den gleichen Energien arbeiten also das is echt billig. Hoffentlich haben die sich mit den Klassen selbst mehr Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Pente (24. September 2007)

Sorry aber dein Post zeugt einfach nur davon, dass du außer WoW noch nicht wirklich viele MMO's gesehen hast und nicht wirklich viel Ahnung im Bezug auf Balancing u.d.g. hast. Ja fühl dich ruhig mit dem Post angegriffen ist mir eigentlich latte.

Wir vergleichen WoW: Der Schurke hat 100 Energie die verbraucht wird pro Style. Der Krieger muss erstmal geschlagen werden um Wut aufzubauen die er für seine Styles braucht. Manaklassen haben von Haus aus extrem viel Mana und verbrauchen je nach Skillung nur einen Bruchteil hiervon um Damage zu dealen. So alles in allem bringt dieser Fakt allein bei WoW schon ein Ungleichgewicht mit sich. Das hat nichts mit Faulheit im Bezug auf Klassendesign zu tun ... eher umgekehrt. Die WoW Entwickler sind zu Faul in ihrem Spiel die Klassen ordentlich zu balancen (was aufgrund der verschiedenen Attribute und deren Gewinnung / Verbrauch eh nicht möglich ist) und deshalb bezeichnen sie es als "gruppenorientiertes Spiel mit Gruppen PvP".

In W.A.R. soll es nicht so sein, dass du Klassen wie z.B. den Warlock hast die einfach stärker sind als die meisten anderen Klassen im direkten 1on1 Vergleich. Dies kannst du allerdings immer nur dann erreichen wenn alle Klassen eine Basis haben. Nur dann entscheidet auch wirklich der Skill der Spieler über den Ausgang des Duels. Im Falle von WoW entscheidet zu 90% leider die Klassenwahl und das Equipment und nicht die Intelligenz und das Handeln des Spielers selbst.

Für die Zukunft einfach vielleicht mal 10-20 Minuten Postings auf dich wirken lassen und ausführlich informieren bevor du irgend nen Stuss von dir gibst ... das sieht alles in allem irgendwie nicht ganz so toll aus. Ich hoff einfach mal für meinen Teil, dass du nicht bei uns auf dem W.A.R. Server spielen wirst. Leute wie du können gern bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2007)

Vergesst auch nicht, dass bei Mythic wesentlich mehr Zeit in die PvP Thematik und damit ins Balancing fliesst. 

In Wow ist PvP doch eigentlich der überflüssige Klotz am Bein. Der Teleport-Exploit im Auge des Sturms ist nun nach fast einem jahr immer noch nicht gefixt. Aber dafür halt 1000 neue Items ins Spiel geschmissen.


Mythic hat auch schon Böcke geschossen - siehe ToA oder neue Klassen die ganz zu Anfang noch zu mächtig waren. Das wurde aber dann auch relativ fix zusammengestutzt.


----------



## Favorit (25. September 2007)

> Sorry aber dein Post zeugt einfach nur davon, dass du außer WoW noch nicht wirklich viele MMO's gesehen hast und nicht wirklich viel Ahnung im Bezug auf Balancing u.d.g. hast. Ja fühl dich ruhig mit dem Post angegriffen ist mir eigentlich latte.



Ja, lecker Cafe Latte mhhh... was hat denn unser allmighty Pete schon so alles an MMOG Erfahrung? Also ich für meinen Teil hab schon das ein oder andere gespielt, allerdings meist nur in closed Betas die in den meisten Fällen aber so verbugt waren das ich nach der gratis Testzeit aufgehört hab weiterzuspielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wir vergleichen WoW: Der Schurke hat 100 Energie die verbraucht wird pro Style. Der Krieger muss erstmal geschlagen werden um Wut aufzubauen die er für seine Styles braucht. Manaklassen haben von Haus aus extrem viel Mana und verbrauchen je nach Skillung nur einen Bruchteil hiervon um Damage zu dealen. So alles in allem bringt dieser Fakt allein bei WoW schon ein Ungleichgewicht mit sich. Das hat nichts mit Faulheit im Bezug auf Klassendesign zu tun ... eher umgekehrt. Die WoW Entwickler sind zu Faul in ihrem Spiel die Klassen ordentlich zu balancen (was aufgrund der verschiedenen Attribute und deren Gewinnung / Verbrauch eh nicht möglich ist) und deshalb bezeichnen sie es als "gruppenorientiertes Spiel mit Gruppen PvP".



Ich weiß nicht wieso du jetzt mit solchen Vergleichen anfängst aber das zeigt mir nur das du es bist der keine Ahnung hat. Mir gefällt auch vieles nicht an WoW (z.B. Itemwahn, PVP usw.) aber dennoch hat das Spiel auch genügend Stärken was wohl auch den Erfolg ausmacht. Das 'Energie' System in WoW ist perfekt. Zeig mir doch mal wo genau das deiner Meinung nach ein Ungleichgewicht bringt. Was du hier aufgezählt hast sind keine Schwächen sondern die Stärken davon. Das System ist durchdacht und besitzt Logik. Zeig mir eine Klasse die durch Mana/Wurt/Energie einen Vor/Nachteil hat - es hat mit Balancing nix zu tun. Und selbst wenn, das Balancing ist in WoW mit eins der besten die ich je gesehen hab. Nenn mir nur ein Beispiel das es besser macht. Klar hat es auch hier und da seine Schwächen aber es wird nie perfekt werden egal bei welchem Game. Aber das dann mit dem Energiesystem in Verbindung zu bringen zeugt schon von sehr sehr großer Ahnungslosigkeit. Das System in WAR so wie du es beschreibst zeigt einfach nur von Einfallslosigkeit und Faulheit. Eben mal allen Klassen das gleiche Energiesystem hinklatschen und das wars. Ich will darauf aber jetzt auch gar nicht näher eingehen weil es eh nix bringen würde mit nem WAR-Fanboy darüber zu diskutieren.



> In W.A.R. soll es nicht so sein, dass du Klassen wie z.B. den Warlock hast die einfach stärker sind als die meisten anderen Klassen im direkten 1on1 Vergleich. Dies kannst du allerdings immer nur dann erreichen wenn alle Klassen eine Basis haben. Nur dann entscheidet auch wirklich der Skill der Spieler über den Ausgang des Duels. Im Falle von WoW entscheidet zu 90% leider die Klassenwahl und das Equipment und nicht die Intelligenz und das Handeln des Spielers selbst.



Klar, man kann auch alle Klassen gleich machen dann zählt wirklich nur noch der Skill, wobei halt dann bräuchte man ja nur eine einzigste Klasse. Ist es nicht so das genau die Unterschiede das ganze Spiel ausmachen? Das in WoW die Klassenwahl alles entscheidet ist purer Schwachsinn, jede Klasse hat ihre Schwächen und Stärken so wie in jedem Spiel. Auch dein Argument das Skill nix entscheidet ist absolut daneben. Wer nix kann wird auch im besten Equip nix reißen, das nunmal Tatsache. Aber es gibt keine ÜBER Klasse die besser ist als alle anderen. Im Endeffekt entscheidet das Können und das Teamplay.



> Für die Zukunft einfach vielleicht mal 10-20 Minuten Postings auf dich wirken lassen und ausführlich informieren bevor du irgend nen Stuss von dir gibst ... das sieht alles in allem irgendwie nicht ganz so toll aus. Ich hoff einfach mal für meinen Teil, dass du nicht bei uns auf dem W.A.R. Server spielen wirst. Leute wie du können gern bei WoW bleiben.



Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin rede ich Stuß, ne ist klar. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich in der Lage objektiv zu beurteilen. Weißt du es gibt soviele Leute für die ist WoW alles und wer an irgendwas zweifelt oder nicht so gut heißt ist in deren Augen gleich ein Vollnoob der kein Plan hat weil er ja ihr ach so perfektes Spiel angegriffen hat. Genau so ist es bei dir wohl mit WAR. Zuletzt hab ich das bei Vanguard mitgemacht, wie die ganzen Fanboys ihr Spiel in den höchsten Tönen hochgeprießen haben und jeder Vergleich, jede Kritik jede andere Meinung niedergemacht wurde. Hier sind das wohl meist Ex-DAoC Spieler die in WAR ihre neue Götze gefunden haben. Naja mich juckt das nicht, solche Leute gibts überall - das spiel war am Ende übrigens ein Flop, mal so btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja egal. Achja übrigens, schön das du dir schon über meine Serverwahl Gedanken gemacht hast - lass es mich rechtzeitig wissen wo und mit welchem Name du dich niederlässt. Und wer weiß, vielleicht bewerb ich mich am Ende auch noch bei deiner Gilde - wir zwei würden sicherleich ein Top-Duo abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (25. September 2007)

Favorit schrieb:


> Ja, lecker Cafe Latte mhhh... was hat denn unser allmighty Pete schon so alles an MMOG Erfahrung? Also ich für meinen Teil hab schon das ein oder andere gespielt, allerdings *meist nur in closed Betas die in den meisten Fällen aber so verbugt waren das ich nach der gratis Testzeit aufgehört hab weiterzuspielen.*



Und jetzt rate mal, wofür closed Betas da sind.


----------



## Pente (25. September 2007)

Favorit irgendwie verstehst du Null worum es geht. Alle Klassen in WAR sind einzigartig. Chosen und Blackorc sind beides Tanks, wenn man beide spielt merkt man aber, dass diese Klassen sich durchaus extrem unterscheiden und dennoch haben sie wie auch alle anderen Klassen die selbe Basis und genau das macht das Spiel im Hinblick auf PvP ausgeglichener.

Ich habe bereits ein Beispiel einer Klasse in WoW genannt die im 1on1 (sofern man diese denn auch spielen kann und entsprechendes Equip hat) jede Klasse die gleichwertiges Equipment hat problemlos besiegt. Ohne viel Mühe und ohne Pipi in den Augen zu haben weil die HP knapp werden. Ja ich spreche von Warlocks. Genau diese Klasse ist ein Beispiel hierfür, dass das Balancing in WoW keinesfalls stimmt und sorry aber wenn du behauptest WoW ist balanced dann stehst du sogar im Wiederspruch zum Entwicklerteam rund um Tigole die bereits zig mal bestätigt haben, dass es Balance im Hinblick auf 1on1 / faire Duelle in WoW nicht gibt. Selbst in 2on2 Arena wird's schon schwierig hier von Balance zu reden. Klar gibt's kein Team das 100% Wins hat, aber einige sind schon ganz gut dran. Die Combo Warlock-Warlock hat einfach viel zu viel CC und dazu noch einen enormen Damageoutput.

Naja zu den anderen "Argumenten" bleibt mir wenig zu sagen. Habe über 2 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt und nicht ohne Grund mit dem Spiel aufgehört. Ich habe nirgends etwas gesagt davon, dass WAR perfekt ist. Das Spiel ist davon noch weit entfernt aber eines unterscheidet die WAR Entwickler ungemein von den WoW Entwicklern: sie  hören sich das Feedback der Community wenigstens an und versuchen gute Ideen auch umzusetzen. Bestes Bespiel dafür was in WoW überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Peinlich aber wahr ... WoW hat seit Release mit Housing geworben, sehr doof nur, dass es bis heute nicht integriert wurde ... um nicht Tigole zu zitieren mit "unsere Entwickklungen in diese Richtung wurden derzeit eingestellt, es gibt Dinge von höherer Priorität". Schade schade so haben neben DAoC / EQ nun halt auch Games wie TR ein Housing System doch nur das gute WoW nicht. 

Denk was du willst ist mir ziemlich egal.

Weil wir grad beim Thema sind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeUhSjuhQYE das Video bringt so einige Dinge ganz gut auf den Punkt.


----------



## Zauma (25. September 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Balance ... welch wunderbares Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist mir neu, daß alle Klassen auf der gleichen Grundlage stehen. Die Beschreibungen der Klassen klangen für mich bisher anders, z.B. hatte ich es so verstanden, daß der zwergische Eisenbrecher durch erlittenen Schaden Aktionspunkte aufbauen muß, um dann richtig austeilen zu können.

Wenn das jetzt bei allen Klassen gleich ist, sorgt das sicherlich für Balance, aber dann stellt sich mir wieder die Frage, wieso ich dann so viele Klassen mache, die letztlich doch alle gleich sind.

Unterscheiden sich die Tanks aller Fraktionen dann nur in unwesentlichen Punkten? Ich hoffe ja, daß das nicht so ist.

Ich habe wenig Ahnung, was zur Spielbalance beiträgt und was nicht. Ich kann das immer nur aus dem Spielempfinden erschließen. In WoW spiele ich mit dem Krieger als Main eine Klasse die in Fragen Balance im PvP immer ganz unten angesetzt wird. Ich habe aber in den langen Jahren in WoW ein Gefühl für die Klasse entwickelt und die einzigen, die ich nicht im 1:1 besiegen kann, sind Schattenpriester und Schamanen mit einer bestimmten Skillung. Von daher finde ich WoW gar nicht so unbalanced, wie immer wieder behauptet wird. Aber das nur nebenbei.

Nur Tanks und DDler, die sich heilen, sind für mich schon etwas seltsam. Okay, beim Sigmarpriester gehört das für mich dazu, aber daß dann ein Hexenjäger plötzlich Heilfähigkeiten entwickelt, klingt irgendwie seltsam. Allerdings klingt es auch spannend, denn es eröffnet bestimmt viele Möglichkeiten, eine solche Klasse zu spielen, da ja auch die Skillung nicht endgültig sein soll, sondern kostenlos in einigem Zeitabstand, 5 Minuten hatte ich mal gehört, gewechselt werden kann.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits ein Beispiel einer Klasse in WoW genannt die im 1on1 (sofern man diese denn auch spielen kann und entsprechendes Equip hat) jede Klasse die gleichwertiges Equipment hat problemlos besiegt. Ohne viel Mühe und ohne Pipi in den Augen zu haben weil die HP knapp werden. Ja ich spreche von Warlocks. Genau diese Klasse ist ein Beispiel hierfür, dass das Balancing in WoW keinesfalls stimmt und sorry aber wenn du behauptest WoW ist balanced dann stehst du sogar im Wiederspruch zum Entwicklerteam rund um Tigole die bereits zig mal bestätigt haben, dass es Balance im Hinblick auf 1on1 / faire Duelle in WoW nicht gibt. Selbst in 2on2 Arena wird's schon schwierig hier von Balance zu reden. Klar gibt's kein Team das 100% Wins hat, aber einige sind schon ganz gut dran. Die Combo Warlock-Warlock hat einfach viel zu viel CC und dazu noch einen enormen Damageoutput.



Schlechtes Beispiel, oder zumindest schlechte Begründung. Entscheidend ist am Ende nicht die balance zwischen zwei Klassen, denn das PvP in Daoc (bis auf die Stealther) & Warhammer ist Gruppen PvP. Und nur das muss balanced sein.

Ein Pac Heiler in Daoc wird in Daoc auch von jeder anderen Klasse plattgemacht und ist im Gruppenpvp dennoch eine unverzichtbare Klasse.


----------



## Gamby (25. September 2007)

Ok hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber es hat mir gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also diese seite hier zeigt es sehr gut : http://www.warhammer-portal.de/index.php?s...ikel&aid=78 . Es wird 4 Grundklassen geben Tank, Melee DPS, Ranged DPS und Healer. Zwar haben alle Rassen verschiedene arten dieser 4 Grundklassen die auch alle andere Fähigkeiten haben aber dennoch hilft diese Reglung bei der balancing.


----------



## Pente (25. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel, oder zumindest schlechte Begründung. Entscheidend ist am Ende nicht die balance zwischen zwei Klassen, denn das PvP in Daoc (bis auf die Stealther) & Warhammer ist Gruppen PvP. Und nur das muss balanced sein.
> 
> Ein Pac Heiler in Daoc wird in Daoc auch von jeder anderen Klasse plattgemacht und ist im Gruppenpvp dennoch eine unverzichtbare Klasse.




Das wurde bereits einige Male durch Mythic selbst schon wiederlegt. In Warhammer soll keine Klasse "überimba" sein genauso wie keine Klasse z.B. geprägt durch die Healer- oder Tankrolle PvP technisch das totale Opfer sein soll. Das wirst du in dieser Art in Warhammer nicht vorfinden. Es ist wirklich so, dass ein Heiler in Warhammer halt mehr als nur ein Heiler ist und ein hervorragendes Beispiel hierfür ist der Sigmarpriester oder auch der Schamane. Sie heilen wesentlich effektiver wenn sie Damage machen.

Man steht also nicht vor irgend einem Spieler und denkt sich "WTF das ist ein Maschinist den bekomm ich als Schamane niemals tot". Um hier dann direkt wieder mit WoW zu vergleichen weil du ja meintest es wäre ein schlechtes Beispiel. Dieses Bild hast du im "open PvP" und auch in Arenakämpfen in WoW leider nur all zu oft. Je nachdem welche Klasse man in WoW spielt fällt das PvP gegen gewisse Klassen wesentlich leichter und gegen andere ist es schon fast unmöglich. Warlock war ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Fear, Dot, Dot, Fear, Shadowbolt, Dot, Fear ...  tot. Naja mit der Zeit wird es dann schon ziemlich einseitig und langweilig wenn du mich fragst.

Wenn du in WAR einen Tank triffst, diesen auf 50% unten hast und du selbst noch bei 80% bist freust du dich vielleicht im ersten Moment noch und denkst du bist ihm deutlich überlegen. Naja wenn er dann von 4 Moralspells 2 Mit Heal belegt hat kann das ganz schnell ganz anderst für dich aussehen. Sprich hier kommt es schon viel mehr auf den Spieler selbst an. Auch die Tatsache, dass alle gleich viele AP haben macht es interessanter. Wann benutzt welcher Spieler welchen Skill und wie handled er mit seinen AP. Welche Taktiken hat der Spieler gewählt? Eher offensiv um möglichst schnell viel Schaden an den Mann zu bringen oder doch eher Defensiv um möglichst lange zu überleben und evtl sein Gegenüber nur zu töten weil er letztendlich den längeren Atem hatte.

In WAR fliesen durch das System einfach viel mehr Entscheidungen des Spielers selbst ein. Was hat ein WoW Spieler bitte für einen Einfluss auf seinen Char? Außer der Skillung nicht wirklich viel und bei Damageklassen hat er da auch nicht groß die Wahl. Wenn ich mir nun Mage / Warlock anschau haben die 3 Skillbäume in denen sie sich praktisch zwischen Damage dealen und Damage dealen entscheiden müssen. Klar hat die Skillung Einfluss auf ihren Damageoutput aber alles in allem wirst du keinen Mage in WoW finden der mitten im Kampf nen Groupheal zündet und somit von der Rolle des DD in die des Supporters schlüpft.

Das bringt ganz neue Aspekte in das Spiel. In WoW ist es einfach so, dass meist die Healer gefocused werden und ich mein das ist auch verständlich. Klar kann man das in WAR so auch tun, doch man weiss nie wer außer den eigentlichen Heal-/Supportklassen in der Gruppe gegenüber noch alles heilen kann. Die Kollisionsabfrage ist ein weiterer Aspekt der in WAR eine ganz andere Art des PvP's ermöglicht.

Im Endeffekt bleibt nicht viel zu sagen außer: schaut es euch einfach selbst eine Zeit lang an dann wisst ihr was ich mein.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Das wurde bereits einige Male durch Mythic selbst schon wiederlegt. In Warhammer soll keine Klasse "überimba" sein genauso wie keine Klasse z.B. geprägt durch die Healer- oder Tankrolle PvP technisch das totale Opfer sein soll. Das wirst du in dieser Art in Warhammer nicht vorfinden. Es ist wirklich so, dass ein Heiler in Warhammer halt mehr als nur ein Heiler ist und ein hervorragendes Beispiel hierfür ist der Sigmarpriester oder auch der Schamane. Sie heilen wesentlich effektiver wenn sie Damage machen.



Es geht hier nicht um "imba", es geht darum dass jede Klasse eine Funktion hat und man das als Ganzes betrachten muss. Und auch wenn es begrüssenswert ist dass jede Klasse auch mal solo was unternehmen kann (aber das wohl eher im PvE): Das wird kein Duell-PvP System.

Das Gruppen-PvP muss stimmen, die Duell Nummern sind bestenfalls ne Dreingabe.


Es gab in Daoc Klassen die Solo sehr mächtig waren, aber in einer PvP Gruppe eher nutzlos und genauso Klassen die solo eher hilflos und in der Gruppe mächtig waren.
Was man hier natürlich kritisieren kann ist, dass es eben keine Klassen geben sollte die in Gruppen eher nicht mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Pente (25. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um "imba", es geht darum dass jede Klasse eine Funktion hat und man das als Ganzes betrachten muss. Und auch wenn es begrüssenswert ist dass jede Klasse auch mal solo was unternehmen kann (aber das wohl eher im PvE): Das wird kein Duell-PvP System.
> 
> Das Gruppen-PvP muss stimmen, die Duell Nummern sind bestenfalls ne Dreingabe.
> Es gab in Daoc Klassen die Solo sehr mächtig waren, aber in einer PvP Gruppe eher nutzlos und genauso Klassen die solo eher hilflos und in der Gruppe mächtig waren.
> Was man hier natürlich kritisieren kann ist, dass es eben keine Klassen geben sollte die in Gruppen eher nicht mitgenommen werden.



Klar da stimm ich dir zu 100% zu. Aber man ist ja nicht immer in einer Gruppe unterwegs. Auch in RvR Gebieten streift man ab und an allein durch die Gegend. Klar ist es sicher bei gerade einem Spiel wie WAR nicht die Regel da es sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP stark auf gruppenorientiertes Spielen ausgerichtet ist.

Nutzlos find ich keine der Klassen. Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn man jetzt die Tankrolle betrachtet hat man pro Fraktion 3 komplett unterschiedliche Tanks. Klar jeder von ihnen tanked und jeder macht seinen Job auf seine Weise gut, wie sie das tun unterscheidet sich aber schon grundlegend. Dennoch ist eben bei allen Klassen eine gemeinsame Basis und das System mit den Action Points gibt's ebenfalls seit DAoC und hat dort auch Anklang gefunden.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Auch in RvR Gebieten streift man ab und an allein durch die Gegend. Klar ist es sicher bei gerade einem Spiel wie WAR nicht die Regel da es sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP stark auf gruppenorientiertes Spielen ausgerichtet ist.



In Daoc bist Du fast nur als Schleicher solo unterwegs gewesen. Und der Rest vielleicht mal zum questen oder xpen und dann hat nur gehofft er wird nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (27. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> In Daoc bist Du fast nur als Schleicher solo unterwegs gewesen. Und der Rest vielleicht mal zum questen oder xpen und dann hat nur gehofft er wird nicht bemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



K.a. hab RR5 mit meinem Runi praktisch nur im Solospiel gemacht ... und ja, es gibt sicherlich lustigeres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst danach hab ich viel in Gruppe gespielt .. vorteil war, das ich auch ohne Hilfe der Gruppe oft gut auf mich aufpassen konnte, auch wenn ich dafür erst Gruppenspiel lernen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysiria (27. September 2007)

Für jene, die sich fragen warum das alles... 

Habt ihr eigentlich mal Warhammer das TableTop gespielt? ^^#

Das ganze hat nicht nur spiel technische / Balancing Gründe... sondern soll vorallem auch die Hintergrundgeschichte / Das Warhammer Universum wiederspiegeln!

Allein das sich jetzt alles auf Tzeentch im Chaos versteift lässt da noch Luft für mindestens 4 Erweiterungen / Änderungen (Ungeteilt mitgezählt)... nur mal als Beispiel ^^#

Ich denke die allererste Zielgruppe sollte nicht die WoW müden sein, sondern die Warhammer Spieler (Wie bei WoW ja auch (ein wenig und freier) das Warcraft Universum genutzt wird).

Momentan ist auch genau das, was mich trotz aller Unkenrufe oder der Zufriedenheit in WoW sicher zu WAR wechseln lassen wird... weil mir das ganze Universum viel näher ist.

Und weiterer Punkt des Styles ist, das Es keinen Char gibt, der auf der anderen Seite oder in einem anderen Volk ähnlich aussehen wird wie dein Char, weil der Hauptunterschied der Klassen dürfte die Gesinnung und das Aussehen sein - und da wird es sicher auch nie nerf rufe geben =)


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> K.a. hab RR5 mit meinem Runi praktisch nur im Solospiel gemacht ... und ja, es gibt sicherlich lustigeres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dem Zerg nachrennen und mit AE leechen ist natürlich auch ne Variante gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lysiria schrieb:


> Ich denke die allererste Zielgruppe sollte nicht die WoW müden sein, sondern die Warhammer Spieler (Wie bei WoW ja auch (ein wenig und freier) das Warcraft Universum genutzt wird).


Die erste Zielgruppe sollten MMo Spieler im allgemeinen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (27. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gut dem Zerg nachrennen und mit AE leechen ist natürlich auch ne Variante gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee nee, Solo an Bled, DC und den anderen besser bevölkerten Regionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grasher (27. September 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Nee nee, Solo an Bled, DC und den anderen besser bevölkerten Regionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe einen Monat DaoC gespielt und habe trotzdem keine Ahnung, was du da sagst (RR5 versteh ich noch!), ich schäme mich so ...


----------



## Gradius@PTR (27. September 2007)

sie KANN stimmen, wahrscheinlich tut sie das aber net, weil es unglaublich schwer is, 24 KLassen zu Balancen. 

Man muss warten ob News über Talentbäume usw. kommen, um sich da genaueres zu informieren. 
Wenn es so wie in WoW 3 TAlentbäume für jede Klasse gibt, dann ade du schöne Balance


----------



## Pente (27. September 2007)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> sie KANN stimmen, wahrscheinlich tut sie das aber net, weil es unglaublich schwer is, 24 KLassen zu Balancen.
> 
> Man muss warten ob News über Talentbäume usw. kommen, um sich da genaueres zu informieren.
> Wenn es so wie in WoW 3 TAlentbäume für jede Klasse gibt, dann ade du schöne Balance




Ich kann mich dunkel an ein Videointerview mit Sterntaler erinnern in dem er das System mit Kernfähigkeiten / Primärenfähigkeiten und Sekundärenfähigkeiten erklärt. Das ganze gibts als Kalkulator auch noch auf war-rvr.net zu sehen. Ob das dann auch wirklich so im Spiel vorzufinden ist und wie es dann genau abläuft weiss man dennoch bisher nicht


----------



## Kal Jerico (28. September 2007)

Es irritiert mich gelinde gesagt etwas, wenn hier zwei Systeme- das eine noch in den Kinderschuhen, das andere Bereits seit Jahren erfolgreich auf dem Markt- verglichen werden. Woanders ist das Gras immer grüner und mit verlaub- EA hat verhältnismässig leichtes Spiel, sie können bei bewährten Dingen den Trampelpfaden von WoW folgen und dazu eigene Ideen einbringen. Ich persönlich finde es Schade, dass WH derart verwurstet wird.
Wenn ein Spiel mit Vorschusslorbeeren angepriesen wird, folgt die Ernüchterung für gewöhnlich auf dem Fuss. Bei WAR ist einiges komplizierter als bei WoW, nicht das Spiel, sondern die Tatsache, dass an WAR die gesamte GW Tabletop Community dranhängt, die das Universum seit 2 Jahrzenten kennt. Die Anforderungen an den Hintergrund bei WAR werden entsprechend hoch sein. Leider dürfte die Tabletop Fanbase wohl kaum die Zielgruppe für WAR sein-Entäuschung der Fanbase vorprogrammiert.

Letztendlich wirds es auch bei WAR genau auf das selbe wie bei WoW hinauslaufen: Es wird gepatched, es wird ausgebaut, Leute gewinnen nicht immer und jammern darüber wie IMBA Klasse XY ist und im Nu ist die Stimmung wie in der WoW Community, deren Lieblingsbeschäftigung das gegenseitige Flamen und gewhine nach Buffs/Nerfs ist.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns in drei Jahren WAR nochmal ansehen und dann bewerten, ob es tatsächlich so super balanced ist, wie hier geschwärmt wird.


----------



## Tikume (28. September 2007)

Die bewährten Tramelpfade sind aber nicht unbedigt die von Wow, sondern vor allem die Einflüsse aus Daoc.
Warhammer Online wird wie Daoc primär aufs PvP abzielen - etwas was man von Wow ja nun ganz sicher nicht behaupten kann (ohne Wertung jetzt).

Dass Warhammer Online nicht das Über-MMO werden wird wie es von einigen gehyped wird ist klar (wurde auch Wow oder jedes beliebige andere MMO nicht).

Was die Zielgruppe angeht so gibt es ja nicht nur Tabletop sondern auch Rollenspiel Kram aus der Warhammer Ecke. Trotzdem hast Du sicher Recht dass diese Erwartungen wohl nur schwer erfüllt werden können (und auch sollen).
Weitere Zielgruppen wären z.B. Daoc Spieler oder allgemein MMO Spieler auf der Suche nach etwas neuem PvP orientierteren.

Und was Patches und Gejammer angeht: Das hast Du überall.
Ein UO Entwickler sagte mal: "Wenn alle Spieler heulen haben wir mit dem Balancing etwas richtig gemacht."


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Was man so von Leuten hört, die WAR angespielt haben (in der Beta bin ich nicht), z.b. in einem Bericht bei Giga.de, fehlt es derzeit noch massiv an der Klassenbalance. Die Klassen der Zwerge sind grundsätzlich stärker als die Klassen der Grünhäute, der Maschinist der Zwerge ist die derzeitige Imba-Klasse, er nimmt kaum Schaden und haut alle Gegner weg.
> 
> Ich weiß, daß man ein Feintuning der Klassen meist erst am Schluß erreicht und WAR ist ja noch ca. 6 Monate von der geplanten Veröffentlichung entfernt.
> 
> ...



So lange Heiler heilen, Tanks tanken und Damage-Dealer Schaden machen ist alles ok. So lange die Heiler-Community nicht nach mehr Schaden und Plattenrüstungen schreit und die Tanks nicht zusätzlich noch heilen wollen stimmt die Balance doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (28. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange Heiler heilen, Tanks tanken und Damage-Dealer Schaden machen ist alles ok. So lange die Heiler-Community nicht nach mehr Schaden und Plattenrüstungen schreit und die Tanks nicht zusätzlich noch heilen wollen stimmt die Balance doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn sowas dann doch kommt, sind wir im WOW-Forum =)

Heiler bekommen jetzt ja mehr Schaden und Paladine tragen ja auch Platte^^


Zum Thema Balance kann ich nur sagen dass Sie es nicht hinbekommen werden jedem Spieler, mit noch so unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten, die Möglichkeit zu bieten jeden zu schlagen.
Das ist auch eine unmögliche Sache.Deshalb wird es immer Leute geben , die meinen eine andere Klasse ist ja soooo viel stärker. *Tipp
Was es aber nicht geben wird ist ein so Itemlastiges System wie es ein anderes Namenhaftes Produkt,welches ich auch lange Zeit gespielt habe, hat.

Zum Thema Jäger/Machinist/Squiktreiber/Hexer/Kabbalist.... oder wie man auch immer die Ranged Dps Petklassen nennen möchte.
Diese Klasse richtig einzubinden ist immer schwer, da sie in den meisten Fällen eine mittlere Rüstung und ein erhöten Ranged Dps hat , welches noch mit CC oder Dps durch das Pet verstärkt wird.
Hier ist ja das Problem , dass die Klasse eigentlich zu 2. unterwegs ist und die Attribute ja eigentlich doppelt zählen.Außerdem ist diese Klasse sehr abhängig von dem Terrain.
Sollte sich nun eine Ranged Dps Petklasse noch eine gute Positon (erhöht und im besten Fall unerreichbar) suchen ist er sehr schwer bis fast garnicht zu killen.
Sollte man diese Spzies allerdings auf freier Fläche oder vielleicht sogar an einer verwinkelten Stelle als Feind haben wird er mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit den kürzeren ziehen.

nur als Beispiel:
Es gab dort mal einen Char bei DAOC , der nannte sich Animist.
Dieser kleine "Baum" hatte Pilze, die er als örtlich gebundene Pets herbeizaubern konnte(so viele , wie er mana hatte).Diese machten dann Dps,cc,taunt oder was man halt für einen Pilz gesetzt hat.
In der ersten Zeit mangelte es den Spielern an Tatktik um sich gegen diese Gegner zur wehren.
Das änderte sich aber recht schnell, so dass eigentlich nurnoch der Zerg*  ein Problem mit ihnen hatte 

Das es zu einem austerben von einzelnen Charakterklasse kommen wird, da alle nur gewisse Klassen spielen möchten, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Klar beglückte uns Mythic immer wieder mit "Fotm-Chars"* ,diese waren auch meisst irgendwelche neu dazu gepatchten Klassen.
Inwieweit diese Klassen dann allerdings wirklich durch mangelde Fähigkeit Seitens von Mythic oder vielleicht doch eher gewollter "überpower" um schnell den Anschluss zu finden oder sogar auf mangelnde Taktiken zurückzuführen ist, bleibt mal dahingestellt
Abschliessend muss ich noch zum Thema "Balance" sagen , dass die Jungs von Mythic das gewohnt "gut" hinbekommen werden.
Immerhin haben manche von denen schon über 15 Jahre erfahrung in dem Gebiet.



Legende :
*Tipp : Selber Char erstellen und nach 2 Monaten in den eigenen Heulthread gehen und sich bei allen entschuldigen für den Müll, den man geschrieben hat

*Zerg=Sammelbecken für alle moderat talentierten Spieler/Dauer Afkler/und Leute die einfach auf ein Kollektiv stehen, ab einer Spieleranzahl von 30+

*Fotm=Favorite of the Month


----------



## Mastermind (28. September 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Wir vergleichen WoW: Der Schurke hat 100 Energie die verbraucht wird pro Style. Der Krieger muss erstmal geschlagen werden um Wut aufzubauen die er für seine Styles braucht. Manaklassen haben von Haus aus extrem viel Mana und verbrauchen je nach Skillung nur einen Bruchteil hiervon um Damage zu dealen. So alles in allem bringt dieser Fakt allein bei WoW schon ein Ungleichgewicht mit sich. Das hat nichts mit Faulheit im Bezug auf Klassendesign zu tun ... eher umgekehrt. Die WoW Entwickler sind zu Faul in ihrem Spiel die Klassen ordentlich zu balancen (was aufgrund der verschiedenen Attribute und deren Gewinnung / Verbrauch eh nicht möglich ist) und deshalb bezeichnen sie es als "gruppenorientiertes Spiel mit Gruppen PvP".



du machst dir das aber viel zu einfach^^

du berücksichtigst nichtmal ansatzweise die verschiedenen skillungen, klassen (z.t. sogar rassen)fähigkeiten und vor allem auch die gegenstände die angelegt werden können^^ (von stoff zu platte) mal ganz ab von den verzauberungen und sockelbare gegenständen... denn diese wirken sich enorm aus auf deine angeprangerten ungleichgewichte!

das duell ist btw auch nur aus spaß implementiert und alleine rein von der logik her sollte es einem schon klar sein (wofür steht mmo nochmal?) das man solo nicht gegen alles und jeden besteht - das ist wie im richtigen leben, es gibt immer einen der besser ist als man selber^^ gerade die arena zeigt einem, wie gut es eben doch ausbalanciert ist! du willst was reißen da? suche dir einen partner, skill mit ihm zusammen, bzw. aufeinander zu und ergänzt euch passend...


----------



## Sagardo (28. September 2007)

Naja ausgeglichen würde ich das nicht gerade nennen.
Im 2VS2 z.b. sind die ersten 10 Plätze doch immer Krieger/Druide oder Krieger/Pala.
Ob das was mit ausgeglichen zu tun hat ?


----------



## Baggaz (29. September 2007)

Also nur um mal neben bei zu bemerken, weil hier dauernt das Arrgument kommt, "bei WAR is der Energiehaushalt bei jeder Klasse gleich".
Und das von der Fauelheit kommt (lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR hat jetzt schon bei weitem mehr Inovationen drinnen als WoW in seiner gesammten Laufzeit aufbringen konnte. Moral, Taktiken, PuplicQuest, ToK, Kollisionsabfrage, etc....) Wie man da von Faulheit reden kann... egal, lohnt sich gar nicht dem jenigem das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Früher gabs auch Menschen, die einfach nicht wahrhaben konnten das sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht und nicht andersrum. Das ist halt dummes, engstirniges denken.

Jedenfalls gibt es bei War auch nochmal spezielle Energie für einige Klassen dazu.
z.B.:
Combopunkte für den Schwarzork
WAAARGH für den Schamanen
Wut für den Eisenbrecher
Göttliche Rage (weiß nichmehr wie die das genau nannten) für den Sigmar Priester

Und seid euch sicher, es kommen noch einige andere dazu.


----------



## Jannar (29. September 2007)

Baggaz schrieb:


> Also nur um mal neben bei zu bemerken, weil hier dauernt das Arrgument kommt, "bei WAR is der Energiehaushalt bei jeder Klasse gleich".
> Und das von der Fauelheit kommt (lol
> 
> 
> ...



was nützen dir die besten inovationen wenn sie scheisse umgesetzt sind 
als ausensehender kann man das nicht beurteilen


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2007)

Beurteilen wie es ist kann man es erst wenn das Spiel schon ne Weile draussen ist. Und auch dann wird es immer Änderungen geben und es werden immer Leute sich beschweren.


----------



## Badomen (30. September 2007)

warum benutzt ihr andauernd wow als vergleich?
es gibt auch noch andere online games-.-....

Wer sagt dass es Talentbäume wie in wow gibt?  gibts bei Herr der Ringe online auch nicht 
Wer sag dass es Verzauberungen gibt? gibts es bei diversen anderen Online games auch nicht

haltet euch nicht so sehr an wow fest...jedes online game unterscheid sich stark von einander und ich glaube nicht, dass WAR nur eine billige wow kopie sein wird von daher wartet auf die beta tests ab...

es kann keine Balance geben. die gibt es in keinem Spiel
bzw was versteht ihr unter Balance? dass jede Klasse im pvp, pve gegen die andere Klasse die gleichen Chancen hat?
vertieft euch nicht so sehr darein....bei WAR ist noch alles offen


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

ich denke die meisten kennen nur wow und da ist es einfach als vergleich zu benuzen


----------

